# At the end of my rope



## jhunter46 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just to preface, I'm 24, I've probably had IBS-D since I was 19, although my official diagnosis came just last month. I've had Endoscopy, Colonoscopy, Abdominal Cats cans, and just about every digestive related blood test done. Everything came back normal. My doctor put me on Levsin for the abdominal pain and promethazine for the nausea, but nothing seems to work. If I limit what I eat, I maybe have to use the restroom four or five times a day instead of ten to twelve. I've pretty much got used to looking for a bathroom twenty minutes after I eat, but my attendance at work is becoming an issue.This morning for example, I woke up at 3 am and spent the next 45 minutes in the restroom. I took two levsin and four Immodium in that time, and nothing helped. At this point, I don't think there's anything left to come out, and now I just have cramps and nausea. I'm at the point of just taking some kind of sedative and sleep off as much of it as I can.I'm supposed to go out of town for work off and on the next three months, but at this point I'm afraid of being away from home on days like this. I'm equally frightened though of losing my job with the economy in the state it is.I guess I'm just worried that this is something I'm going to have to deal with the rest of my life, because at this point, it doesn't seem like there would be that high of a quality of life going on, hunting for bathrooms, dealing with the pain and nausea and watching what I eat out of fear for days like today.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jhunter I'm so sorry you've been going through this... Wondering if you've tried Probiotics such as Align or VSL#3? these 2 can be pretty strong and constipating, so may work well... it takes about 14 days for it to reach max effect, but i personally know some people who felt the effect in about 3 days.And in the long run, you might want to give hypnotherapy a try -- a lot of people with severe IBS-D have found it helpful -- in this forum (http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9) on the pinned messages you'll be able to see Marilyn's successful experience and some research and some other good info.SNRI antidepressants at a low dosage may also help firm up the BM's as they tend to be constipating...Also, from reading your post, I'm wondering, does the D/pain always wake you up like that at night? Have you talked to your dr. about this? If that's a pattern instead of a once-in-a-while happening, then that may be something to check out as it is not a typical IBS symptom.Do feel free to take a look at the treatments forums, there are a lot of meds. supplements, diets, coping strategies, etc, which you may discover some more things to try.Cherrie


----------



## longsc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

JHunter, I know exactly how you feel im 21 and in my last year of college and have the same issues but i am on Alprazolam (xanax) and i take .5mg 2x a day and once i got on that about 3 years ago i have been so much better. I know for myself i am quite nervous and anxiety prone which i believe is probably what you have as well. As far as the immodium goes i used to be a fiend of that stuff but once u reach like 3 pills a day you have more or less maxed out and will only end up inducing cramping. I would try and wean yourself off it while at the same time replacing it with 2 citracel or metamucil pills a day (one evening one morning) and after a week up it to two in the morning two in the evening. I think you could also try taking the the levisin and promethazine at night before bed when you have no stress so it can get to work. But i would really suggest talking to your doctor about some low level anti-spasmodic medication to slow the intestians because it sounds like all they are treating is the cramping. anyway hope that helps shoot me a message if u need any more advice.steven


----------



## Tidus298 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi jhunter,I understand what you are going through. Sometimes I need to travel for work as well. I am 25 years old and I was completely normal until the summer after I turned 18. It was at that time that everything I ate made me sick. I had urgent bowel movements after I ate anything and discovered that it was IBS. I have had to get up in the middle of the night to sit in pain sleepily on the toilet and I know how much this can affect getting to work the next morning. My advice to you before you try prescription drugs is to monitor your diet very very carefully. I'm sure you've heard all about the Eating for IBS diet by Heather Von Vorous. I try to follow what she says and it has worked out quiet well for me. When I travel I try to never book flights early in the morning as my IBS can be very bad in the morning. If early flights are unavoidable I make sure to stop eating 8-12 hours before I need to get up. When I wake up I make sure to eat something high in soluble fibre right away. "Nature's Path Organic Instant Oatmeal" is very good and comes in lots of different flavors or "Van's Organic Waffles" and I just drink water. Bring along mints to help settle your stomach. I like the Frisk brand but altoids work too. Just something peppermint and strong.Ask if you can travel alone. This will help your anxiety about people thinking you're weird or having them wait for you all the time. I'm very big on travelling alone and meeting people places. If you need to travel with someone ALWAYS TELL THE PERSON YOU HAVE IBS. I have never had a problem with anyone after telling them. I am always suprised at the compassion and understanding. Also tell your superiors that you have IBS and let them know that if you have overnight or early morning "episodes" that you will require some flexibilty with your start time. Reassure them that your hours will always be made up or you will take sick time accordingly. Once I told my superiors and everything was out in the open they were also very supportive, compassionate and tolerant. They even told me that if I ever "wasn't feeling myself" that I could let them know and I would not have to travel. I have been exactly where you are and I've tried pumping myself full of drugs... Dicetel, Immodium, Effexor (for depression) and nothing worked better than monitoring my diet and communicating with the people around me about my condition. Don't worry... IBS is totally manageable and your quality of life doesn't need to suffer. From the summer my symptoms started and for a year after that I was pretty much a shut in, staying home all the time. But since then by managing my IBS through diet I've been able to travel, participate in marathons, short hikes and even played full equipment ice hockey for a time. I still have bad days and prefer not to go on long car rides but my quality of life is exponentially better. Let me know if you need any more specific advice!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been taking a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, skin, gingko biloba, etc.) for the past 10 plus years. It changed my multi-daily watery D that I had for 10 years to controllable stools which are now, generally, 1-2 a morning and done. From my experience, depending upon your underlying condition that results in the D, this is an entirely manageable condition which no longer causes problems or dietary restrictions and definitely doesn't require prescription meds. Don't give up on this, there are better days ahead.Mark


----------

